
Why Russian Government Should Forget about the Blockchain Technology - samueljenkins
http://forklog.net/why-russian-government-should-forget-about-the-blockchain-technology/
======
Synaesthesia
So Russia is not ready, and debates like the blocksize limit debate would
favour the powerful.

Well it's not a very advanced technology, it's really simple and off the
shelf, and as far as I could see the blocksize debate did favour the powerful
players anyway - the 1mb block was supported by the few big miners which is
why it is staying that way stubbornly for so long.

On the plus side we have completely transparency in financial transactions, as
well as having a network of trust which is an indelible record, automated
trust if you will.

Some of the advantages touted:

“Basing on what I heard, blockchain means the following to me: any person may
enter a database, extract all required documents to buy a land plot, form the
package in an hour’s time, send it to relevant entities, and once it is
confirmed, get an answer in an hour. This is certainly a revolution.”

“The same thing is taxation. Any taxpayer will be able to trace their
particular payments. Generally, they say that taxation system becomes
personalized, that you’ll be able to pay taxes for particular needs, and trace
what your payment is spent on. It is a completely different concept. We will
have to realize many things, we will have to completely alter our way of
thinking.”

